# Lord Elgin Electric



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Who got it?

This one here:










I presume the guy asking for a shipping quote to Calgary was "Larry from Calgary".

Did you get it Larry?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I dont think Larry won this one Dave, his was the first bid but not the last, I did send him a message and he told me he was going to have a go.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> I dont think Larry won this one Dave, his was the first bid but not the last, I did send him a message and he told me he was going to have a go.


Wasn't me. I was working at the time and knew I wouldn't have access to the internet. :taz: company firewalls 

Would have been someone else.....maybe Watchnutz. How about you Bill? Was it you?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Larry from Calgary said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think Larry won this one Dave, his was the first bid but not the last, I did send him a message and he told me he was going to have a go.
> ...


For God's sake Larry get a snipe bidder. Send me a private message and I will tell you which one you should be using.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Not me, as I said the other day, I've quit. Won a nice Waterbury pocket though.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > dombox40 said:
> ...


Thanks for the offer Dave. I'm presently working out-of-town, flying back and forth on a 10 day in, 4 day out rotation (it's about to become an 8 day in, 6 day out, schedule). The camp is about 20 minutes from the job site. My work computer is running so much security software that it's become just about useless. All that money and effort just to keep us from searching or stumbling across tittie pictures. :death: But it is a multinational company and has a reputation to adhere to. :blink: (regardless if it makes sense or is applicable)

My other option would be to leave my laptop powered in my room and that ain't going to happen. :band:

If I really had wanted this one I could have been available to bid on it. :bb: But I promised myself at the beginning of the year that I'd concentrate on repairing those I already own and for the most part I've kept to that. :focus:


----------



## John_R (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't suppose my eyes are playing tricks on me as this appears to be a black dial? I was looking through my collection of dials and I don't have a black dial like this one. Elgin did have other black dials but they were distinctively different then this.

John


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

John_R said:


> I don't suppose my eyes are playing tricks on me as this appears to be a black dial? I was looking through my collection of dials and I don't have a black dial like this one. Elgin did have other black dials but they were distinctively different then this.
> 
> John


It surely looked like a black dial to me. I was sorely tempted to bid on it (until I saw the question from Larry in the auction and decided to back off in favour of him) because black dial watches (to my eye) look the best.

No telling, though, whether the dial is a factory one, or a dial that someone just had finished to suit themselves. If I were a betting man, I'd bet it was an original black dial though.

I am sorry that Larry did not get it, and unless the buyer here is being very quiet, I think that someone outside this forum must have gotten it. Pity, because I think more information about these (and other) electric watches has been gleaned by people on this forum in the past few years than has been disseminated anywhere else (that I know of) in the last forty!


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

> If I were a betting man, I'd bet it was an original black dial though


You'd lose that bet. :wink2:

That dial is refinished. Compare the font and positioning of the word 'Electronic' to an original, as posted in the other Elgin 725 thread by Larry from Calgary:

















Note also that the marks on the minute track are on the inside of the circle, while on the original they go the other way. The refinished dial has a solid circle and lacks the fractional marks between each second mark of the original. The net result leaves too wide a space between the minute track and the bezel, and looks inappropriate.


----------



## John_R (Jan 20, 2010)

Casually looking at the dial it looks legitimate until my brain started functioning again. After seeing Paul's refinished dials 'Electronic' definitely jumps out as being incorrect. I definitely agree with hamiltonelectricâ€™s view this is a refinished dial.

John


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

John_R said:


> After seeing Paul's refinished dials 'Electronic' definitely jumps out as being incorrect.


I can't believe I missed this....especially after all the hassle I had with my own 910 dials and the word "electronic".


----------

